# Gummy bears



## The Prototype (Dec 25, 2010)

I was reading muscle and fitness magazine today.  there was an article in there about a guy who wanted his diet critiqued.  within his diet were gummy bears and the writer who was critiquing his diet did not remove the gummy Bears from his diet.  I would assume he was using the gummy bears for its carbs but I've never heard of gummy bears being used in a workout program and was curious on the subject.  I know gummy bears have no fat or cholesterol but what are the benefits of using them in a workout program


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 25, 2010)

i have seen a similiar article where guys running insulin will eat gummy bears post workout for the sugar spike


----------



## LAM (Dec 25, 2010)

there is never a fear of sugars being stored as fats when they are consumed pre or post workout/exercise.  there are far worst things to put in the body than gummy bears, they have relatively few ingredients compared to many other processed foods out there.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 25, 2010)

LAM said:


> there is never a fear of sugars being stored as fats when they are consumed pre or post workout/exercise.  there are far worst things to put in the body than gummy bears, they have relatively few ingredients compared to many other processed foods out there.



Amen!   

And yes post workout insulin spikes....

Who was it in some recently posted article that was talking about ripping a pack of skittles open right after your workout...."But you gotta do it right afterwards, have it with you and ready....While the sweat is still coming "  something like that.  This guy was talking about eating and getting stronger.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

I love them. Probably the only food with a high sugar content I'll eat.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 27, 2010)

swedish fish


----------



## KelJu (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there a good reason to spike insulin if you aren't on gh?


----------



## ElitePeptides (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol might as well eat em post workout!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## betterlife (Mar 28, 2014)

Body building sometimes needs a quick boost of sugar.. gummy bears will do the trick..


----------



## rschaefer (Apr 18, 2014)

Gummy bears or pixxy sticks work for post workout insulin spike.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 20, 2014)

When exercising your body uses these sugar carbs (simple carbs) for energy.  Through out your workout the your body will deplete glucose storage (sugars/ simple carbs) inside of your muscle cells.  The good reasoning for an insulin spike for post workout is because the sugars replenish these simple carbs inside of your body that has just been used throughout your workout.  My personal favorite is 100% natural honey in my post workout whey protein drink.  Also makes my post workout drink more enjoyable.  Try it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2014)

I used to keep a bag in my gym bag. I had gummy bears in there too. Only the haribo brand. Not the other bullshit.


----------



## cluv909 (May 18, 2014)

thanks for the info bro.


----------

